# Does This Breeder Even Breed?



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

So... I am set to get 2 new babies on the 13th! However... I haven't found a good breeder yet. I found this one on Jaguar's list of breeders, but that was in 2010 and it is a little outdated. This person seems like a good option, but i need a little more info.
Do they still breed? Their last post on FaceBook was in January...Of 2016.
Are they a reputable breeder? They seem good, but, agan, i need more info.

Thank you so much if you are able to help! I have had no luck with finding breeders, as my current rat is a petstore rat.

Website: https://bvrattery.wordpress.com/ - FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/BVRattery/


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

From what I've read it may seem like they are only breeding to keep their bloodlines and seem to seldom have litters available, I would contact them yourself. 

They seem to be reputable and they have good ethics judging from the blog posts, however I would request a picture of their setup as it isn't readily available on their website/facebook and perhaps ask her any other questions you might have.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Alot of breeders come and go. I would say if you contact them and they don't reply they are probably no longer breeding. 
Breeding is alot of hard work and I see breeders quit all the time 


MI and the surrounding states have lots of good breeders though. But the timing is not so good. With the seoul outbreak & MI being one of the affected states I think many breeders in the area may still be closed. It doesn't hurt to contact them still. Look in surrounding states as well as many are willing to travel for a fee or meet part way. Plus a fun road trip to pick up rats is great lol

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1823125654588490/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/164077040780317/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/148043485362664/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/prim1


----------

